# Princess IS in labour...



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi all well what can we say now...Nikki feels sick cos we have just seen a bloody mucus on Princess's lady hole...sge is licking major now and nesting and crying...SHE IS IN LABOUR yay sorry can you tell I am excited...lol. All other cats are out she is calm and as happy as she can be in labour lol. will keep you posted.. xx lisa & Nikki xx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

awwww lovely to hear, i hope everything goes very well with her, and the kittens are OK
Look forward to hearing how it goes
xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

good luck - keep us posted


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

spid said:


> good luck - keep us posted


O.k so can you give us a guide now, from seeing the pucus plug, will she go from this into the panting stage or is this the bit that could last upto 24 hrs??


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

ouuuuuu good luck!! 

it all seems to happen so fast when it does happen lol


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

fatcatsmum said:


> O.k so can you give us a guide now, from seeing the pucus plug, will she go from this into the panting stage or is this the bit that could last upto 24 hrs??


nope - not done it myself yet - but I'll go get my book and look it up!:biggrin:

EDIT: the complete book of cat breeding says . . .
'delivery may be within a few minutes or a few hours after the discharge (of the plug) has been observed'

It is important to remeber that like humans, cats are individuals and will not follow exactly what it says in the books. If you get worried let us all know, or if very worried call the vet. But it all sounds good so far.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

remember to keep calm, and not alot of noise and people in the room with her dont stare at her as she will know shes being watched!

I know its hard not to though!! 

good luck to mummy! :thumbup1:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

ive been told not to pick Jazzys kitts up untill they are about 2 weeks old......
ive heard this a few times over the years, but then i see pics of people picking them up from day 1.

What are actually the rules on this?


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

any news yet?


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> ive been told not to pick Jazzys kitts up untill they are about 2 weeks old......
> ive heard this a few times over the years, but then i see pics of people picking them up from day 1.
> 
> What are actually the rules on this?


dont you have to pick up the kits to weigh them?i think it means excessive picking up although im no expert so might be wrong!!:thumbup1:


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

purrlover said:


> any news yet?


I think this cat is taking the mick now, she has gone to sleep... whats that about??


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

calm before the storm me thinks :001_tt2: good luck xx juliexx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> ive been told not to pick Jazzys kitts up untill they are about 2 weeks old......
> ive heard this a few times over the years, but then i see pics of people picking them up from day 1.
> 
> What are actually the rules on this?


!!!  I picked up the kits as they came out of her!! 
I have picked them up since day 1 & weighed them everyday, played with them, Everyone who has come over has been shocked by how confident and outgoing the kits are, at 4 weeks they were running to the door to greet people they had never met before! :laugh:

Even I expected them to be shy at first! But I think that daily handling is good for them builds their confidence up gets them used to humans.

How can you leave it 2 weeks? Say you need to change the bedding? Bottle feed one of them?!

Unless mum is very very protective then I would leave them be, but luckily mum was so loving and let me help her out, I think she knew that I was helping her! 

So Im all for picking them up lol!


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

purrlover said:


> calm before the storm me thinks :001_tt2: good luck xx juliexx


I really hope your right lol, thanx for nall the help and advice from us to you all...keep u posted xx lisa and Nikki


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

fatcatsmum said:


> I really hope your right lol, thanx for nall the help and advice from us to you all...keep u posted xx lisa and Nikki


you better ! lol im sat at the pc all day just dying to know how many buddles princess has:blush: im sure all will go well

iknow what you man about not picking them up for 2 weeks tho dont think i could last errr 2 mins lol :smile5:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

well i did question the weighing lol as it would be impossiable! 

it prolly does mean if mum doesnt want you too or over handling.

every mummy is different though, Jazzy is friendly enough so im guessing she will be fine with me been there and helping, picking kits up etc


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> well i did question the weighing lol as it would be impossiable!
> 
> it prolly does mean if mum doesnt want you too or over handling.
> 
> every mummy is different though, Jazzy is friendly enough so im guessing she will be fine with me been there and helping, picking kits up etc


im sure jazzy will be a great mum , i think if she is ok with you handling the kits then go for it:001_tt1:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

purrlover said:


> im sure jazzy will be a great mum , i think if she is ok with you handling the kits then go for it:001_tt1:


 now i wanna hold them now! lol 
my main problem is my hands are nearly always cold! lol gonna have to have the heating on 24/7 to make sure im warm! haha

she keeps doing this high pitched little meow...its really strange, its as if shes asking for something, but theres nothing she needs im confused


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

purrlover said:


> you better ! lol im sat at the pc all day just dying to know how many buddles princess has:blush: im sure all will go well
> 
> iknow what you man about not picking them up for 2 weeks tho dont think i could last errr 2 mins lol :smile5:


O.k maybe you were right...she is awake and calling again, licking lots and walking round in circles on the spot looking behind herself if that makes sense...


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

fatcatsmum said:


> O.k maybe you were right...she is awake and calling again, licking lots and walking round in circles on the spot looking behind herself if that makes sense...


hummm i remember someones cat doing that then she layed down on her side when it came to pushing


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> hummm i remember someones cat doing that then she layed down on her side when it came to pushing


She has come and sat in the back end of the room with us, she is layed down but we can see her back end twitching and flinching, looks really strange lol


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

fatcatsmum said:


> She has come and sat in the back end of the room with us, she is layed down but we can see her back end twitching and flinching, looks really strange lol


im guessing thats the contractions, could be 1st one on its way out


----------



## alyc (Mar 21, 2009)

oh how exciting.
i cant wiat for the kits to be born and some piccys to be posted!!!!

heres to a nice easy labour for poor princess!!!
im guessing 6 kittens 4 girls 2 boys!

x


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> im guessing thats the contractions, could be 1st one on its way out


Erm, she just got up and gone back to her box, but as she walked past Nikki saw something in her bits, not hanging out but in the hole...hehe is this it then??


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

im thinking its nearly time do you know what day shes on? 

im gussing 7 4 boys and 3 girls :biggrin:


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

fatcatsmum said:


> Erm, she just got up and gone back to her box, but as she walked past Nikki saw something in her bits, not hanging out but in the hole...hehe is this it then??


think it s nearly someons birthday:thumbup:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

im saying thats deffo it!!!  YAY kitts on the way


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

purrlover said:


> think it s nearly someons birthday:thumbup:


Oh wow how exciting is thie hehe


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

oh i know i cant stand the suspence hows princess doing is she comfy?:scared:well as she can be xx


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

purrlover said:


> oh i know i cant stand the suspence hows princess doing is she comfy?:scared:well as she can be xx


she is comfy..but she is in the middle of the dining room floor  will she leg it to her box at last min or have them there lol


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

lol my friends cat had them in the middle of the floor...she didnt seem fussed, but she may go back to her box  fingers crossed


----------



## alyc (Mar 21, 2009)

come on kittens!!!!!!
xx


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

alyc said:


> come on kittens!!!!!!
> xx


lol i guess your sat on edge too then??


----------



## rubyandlola (Jan 20, 2009)

I am lol x


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

COME ON PRINCESS!!! DO YOUR THING GIRL!!


----------



## Tahlee (Apr 11, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

rubyandlola said:


> I am lol x


Us too  we are all in suspenders hehe


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

oh bless lol, i keep logging in when i have 5mins to see if princess has had her babies, proper easter babies wooohooo.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

fatcatsmum said:


> Us too  we are all in suspenders hehe


LOL!

i can imagine you both sat there staring and rocking in your seats with suspense!!lol


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> LOL!
> 
> i can imagine you both sat there staring and rocking in your seats with suspense!!lol


  have you got a spy camera set on us lol


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

fatcatsmum said:


> have you got a spy camera set on us lol


lol not this year 

how many cups of tea you had so far then? lol 
not like you can do anything else, its hurting us lot sat waiting for news, it must be killing you! haha


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

come on princess we need to see how many and what type of kittens you have got.

princess, princess, princess. lol


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> lol not this year
> 
> how many cups of tea you had so far then? lol
> not like you can do anything else, its hurting us lot sat waiting for news, it must be killing you! haha


Far far too many hehe.


----------



## alyc (Mar 21, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> lol i guess your sat on edge too then??


im very excited.
my tia isnt popping any out until may 24th... so i need my kitten fix!!!


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

whats she doing now? still asleep ??


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

hows princess doing ? maisy is in first stages so im pretty sure were on for tonight she purring soooo loud and being followed by 3 othr cats who all seem to know something going on lol


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

serenitylove said:


> hows princess doing ? maisy is in first stages so im pretty sure were on for tonight she purring soooo loud and being followed by 3 othr cats who all seem to know something going on lol


Still the same really, she licks and meows loads wonders around goes in her box, then sleeps for 10/15 mins, then starts the whole cycle again


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

fatcatsmum said:


> Still the same really, she licks and meows loads wonders around goes in her box, then sleeps for 10/15 mins, then starts the whole cycle again


iv just had to seperate daddy cat away as hormones confusing him and he trying to get jiggy with her! im gona be on and off all night so keep us posted wonder which one will pop first lol god i cant believe how long there making us wait lol


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

serenitylove said:


> iv just had to seperate daddy cat away as hormones confusing him and he trying to get jiggy with her! im gona be on and off all night so keep us posted wonder which one will pop first lol god i cant believe how long there making us wait lol


Good luck to you and Maisy too, its hard waiting this long but exciting at the same time..aww imagine that two cats giving birth tonight yay


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

fatcatsmum said:


> Good luck to you and Maisy too, its hard waiting this long but exciting at the same time..aww imagine that two cats giving birth tonight yay


good luck to you and princess too be great if they do easter sunday what a great day for babies


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

oh Princess, come on my love, ive had my dinner, and washed all up, put away etc, and expected some exciting news! lol


----------



## rubyandlola (Jan 20, 2009)

Just think Vickie were be waiting for your news on Jazzy in a couple of weeks!!!


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

rubyandlola said:


> Just think Vickie were be waiting for your news on Jazzy in a couple of weeks!!!


ouuu i know...its like a week and half till shes due now. soooo exciting!! lol
i will hopefully be on here when its all kicking off to let everyone know


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

no news is good news......

(i hope)


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow I shall be going through this, this week......hopefully. How many days pregnant is princess?

I wish cats would have* a date *and then give birth on *that date.*

Best of luck to you all.


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Wow I shall be going through this, this week......hopefully. How many days pregnant is princess?
> 
> I wish cats would have* a date *and then give birth on *that date.*
> 
> Best of luck to you all.


Hi guys sorry its been a while. right she has done quiet, she is now just resting quietly, she is still popping in and out of her nesting box...is this normal??


----------



## rubyandlola (Jan 20, 2009)

is she contracting yet ?


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

rubyandlola said:


> is she contracting yet ?


she isn't at the panting stage yet, when you look at her you has see deep fast beathing and her bottom is twiching like.... she keeps licking her bits but we have notices wetness there

she isn't coming out of the nesting box now yay its getting longer and longer each time she goes in...am wondering if she might be waiting for the kids to go to bed??


----------



## rubyandlola (Jan 20, 2009)

my cat never did the panting thing just went start into contractions, looks like she was taking a poo and made this funny noise while doing it!!!


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

rubyandlola said:


> my cat never did the panting thing just went start into contractions, looks like she was taking a poo and made this funny noise while doing it!!!


We really think this is what Princess is going to do... I am starting to think this is going to be a long night..lol 

Come on you lot pay attention, she has been in her box for around half hr... Stupid kids program gave us heart attack...sounded like kitty whining hehe


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

fatcatsmum said:


> she isn't at the panting stage yet, when you look at her you has see deep fast beathing and her bottom is twiching like.... she keeps licking her bits but we have notices wetness there
> 
> she isn't coming out of the nesting box now yay its getting longer and longer each time she goes in...am wondering if she might be waiting for the kids to go to bed??


ooh im getting even more excited now i reckon princess going to have one very soon and maisy never pants either


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

serenitylove said:


> ooh im getting even more excited now i reckon princess going to have one very soon and maisy never pants either


Ohhh so just watch this space now then lol

Aww bless her heart she is layed on the floor with her front paw over her face... she is how to describe it jerking or big twitches now sure how best to say it really but sure someone will know what I mean lol


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

fatcatsmum said:


> Ohhh so just watch this space now then lol
> 
> Aww bless her heart she is layed on the floor with her front paw over her face... she is how to describe it jerking or big twitches now sure how best to say it really but sure someone will know what I mean lol


iv got maisy laid infront of me looking thourghly peed off lol her tummy doing mexican waves and she doing the fast breathing so we on way this bit always takes so long iv got the coffee on so i can stay up late im thinking we gona be in the middle of night .


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

serenitylove said:


> iv got maisy laid infront of me looking thourghly peed off lol her tummy doing mexican waves and she doing the fast breathing so we on way this bit always takes so long iv got the coffee on so i can stay up late im thinking we gona be in the middle of night .


Sounds like were going to be keeping eachother company on here tonight lol...

she is now licking her bits loads then licking her lips over and over...


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

fatcatsmum said:


> Sounds like were going to be keeping eachother company on here tonight lol...
> 
> she is now licking her bits loads then licking her lips over and over...


its amusing seing them trying to reach there lady bits lol iv now got maisy on sofa having a rest and lots of loving she very clingy bless her is princess liking her box i cant have a box as my other cat loves sitting in them and nearly suffocated her first litter, maisy has 3 places she going to so iv made little nests up in each place not sure which one it going to be yet


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

serenitylove said:


> its amusing seing them trying to reach there lady bits lol iv now got maisy on sofa having a rest and lots of loving she very clingy bless her is princess liking her box i cant have a box as my other cat loves sitting in them and nearly suffocated her first litter, maisy has 3 places she going to so iv made little nests up in each place not sure which one it going to be yet


Up untill today she hasn't liked her box's we have two one in room and one in downstairs toilet, she has sniffed them and gone in and out again all week she has been either on a towel by the front door or under the hall radiator, but now its all systems go she is going in her box's more and more, she is in and out of both of them now so goodness knows which one she will have the kittens in lol. She really does struggle to reach her parts and it is amusing..lol


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Just seen this thread and thought I'd pop in How is Princess doing now??

My ex had a cat which had kittens. I saw them being born .... it was a wonderful experience

Good luck to Princess
xx


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

xgemma86x said:


> Just seen this thread and thought I'd pop in How is Princess doing now??
> 
> My ex had a cat which had kittens. I saw them being born .... it was a wonderful experience
> 
> ...


She is doing well at the moment we are getting loads of sitting in box, loads of licking her parts and she is licking her lips all the time, not sure if this is similar to panting.... she is also still leaking a pinky fluid from her bits


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

any change in her??


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> any change in her??


just losseing the pinky fulid still , will keep you posted on any change thanks lisa & nikki


----------



## Lotti (Aug 21, 2008)

I bet your MEGA excited - i can see you now jumping up and down telling yourself to calm it lol i think shes purposely holding out lol xx


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

ok my girl has me rubbing her underbelly never ever let befor now she wont let me stop lol think must be soothing


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

oh come on we need easter babies lol

do you know what it is like reading this tread, exciting but now frustrating as i have followed it all day lmao


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

come on princess lets have some babies!!!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

bluechip said:


> oh come on we need easter babies lol
> 
> do you know what it is like reading this tread, exciting but now frustrating as i have followed it all day lmao


Thank god I'm not the only one! Reading this thread is better than most soap operas! The tension...


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

Dozymoo said:


> Thank god I'm not the only one! Reading this thread is better than most soap operas! The tension...


I agree its very exciting, just wish she would get on with it now though lol


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

lol arnt we all easily excited!!


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

its very quiet from lisa and nikki hope no news is good news


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

could be all systems go or not posting as nothing is going on, wish we all new.


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

bluechip said:


> could be all systems go or not posting as nothing is going on, wish we all new.


Sorry to keep you all in suspenders lol she has been visiting the nesting box and sleeping, so we are hoping thayt like last time she will wake up and we will see lots of action again..


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

serenitylove said:


> ok my girl has me rubbing her underbelly never ever let befor now she wont let me stop lol think must be soothing


Hi Princess has woken up and gone straight to her box scratching inside it...How's Your girl doing serenity??


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

fatcatsmum said:


> Hi Princess has woken up and gone straight to her box scratching inside it...How's Your girl doing serenity??


omg it all going on here she just sneaked past the barrackades blocking my bed off so i had to get her out as it not safe she went stright in the cuboard and just delivered first kitten im soooooooo excited a fluffy looking black n white one 
will keep you posted


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

serenitylove said:


> omg it all going on here she just sneaked past the barrackades blocking my bed off so i had to get her out as it not safe she went stright in the cuboard and just delivered first kitten im soooooooo excited a fluffy looking black n white one
> will keep you posted


OMG that is sooo not fair..lol Well done hun looking forward to finding out how many she has and seeing pics mayme she could come and give Princess a few pointers lol xx Nikki & Lisa xx


----------



## rubyandlola (Jan 20, 2009)

woooo hooooo lift off, cant beleive she delivered before Princess lol, congrats xx


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

fatcatsmum said:


> OMG that is sooo not fair..lol Well done hun looking forward to finding out how many she has and seeing pics mayme she could come and give Princess a few pointers lol xx Nikki & Lisa xx


it her thrid litter so maybe that helped wasnt expecting it till later if im honest it was all the belly rubbing lol fingers crossed princess will be soon off to make a cuppa and wait for the next one x


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

oh yes we have easter babies wooohooo come on princess you can pull through and win still lol


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

serenitylove said:


> omg it all going on here she just sneaked past the barrackades blocking my bed off so i had to get her out as it not safe she went stright in the cuboard and just delivered first kitten im soooooooo excited a fluffy looking black n white one
> will keep you posted


oh my gosh kitties at last congrats!!! :biggrin: com on princess you can do it ! any more kitties??


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

purrlover said:


> oh my gosh kitties at last congrats!!! :biggrin: com on princess you can do it ! any more kitties??


Taking a leaf out of serenitylove's book I have just been rubbing Princes's tummy, does this help labour, she started licking and staring at her back end after..lol


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

fatcatsmum said:


> Taking a leaf out of serenitylove's book I have just been rubbing Princes's tummy, does this help labour, she started licking and staring at her back end after..lol


it cant hurt lol


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

O.k princess is obsessed with being stroked and is purring like a train, her tummy is hard so much that we can feel the kittens shape, her teets are fuller now too, things seem to be happening xx


----------



## Grangey (Feb 14, 2009)

Good thing its a bank holiday as it sounds like its guna be a llooonnng night! Hope all goes well... and i demand pics!!


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

Grangey said:


> Good thing its a bank holiday as it sounds like its guna be a llooonnng night! Hope all goes well... and i demand pics!!


Nikki is almost in the nesting box with her lol she is wanting to be in the box yet wanting atroking too hehe


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lordy - i'm knackered just waiting - hurry up princess I want to go to bed knowing a kitten or two is in this world!


----------



## rubyandlola (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm soooo tired but don't want to go to bed because I just know shes close to delivering, I might go to bed and set my alarm for midnight lol!!!!!!! I feel like I know princess personally hahahaha


----------



## Grangey (Feb 14, 2009)

fatcatsmum said:


> Nikki is almost in the nesting box with her lol she is wanting to be in the box yet wanting atroking too hehe


glad shes using her nesting box, mines due within the next 7 days and shes shown no interest at all in her nesting box!


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

good luck duing the night im a light weight and off to bedi will be logging in as soon as i wake up :thumbup:


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

Grangey said:


> glad shes using her nesting box, mines due within the next 7 days and shes shown no interest at all in her nesting box!


Princess didn't show much interest in her box till toay..lol she is purring so loud that I am wondering if its more panting then purring??


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

fatcatsmum said:


> Princess didn't show much interest in her box till toay..lol she is purring so loud that I am wondering if its more panting then purring??


right she has been purring heavy like this for around half hr now, sounds throaty does that make sense...anf if so how much longer do you reckon till the pushing stage??


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

fatcatsmum said:


> right she has been purring heavy like this for around half hr now, sounds throaty does that make sense...anf if so how much longer do you reckon till the pushing stage??


i dont think it gona be long come on princess!! im soo excited for you


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

serenitylove said:


> i dont think it gona be long come on princess!! im soo excited for you


so do you think she is close now??


----------



## alyc (Mar 21, 2009)

oh my!!!
congrats serenity... any more kittens from your end?????

and come on princess, ive been following your thread all day!!!!!!!!!
i think shes prob less than fussed and its us that are all on the edge of our seats!!


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

Grrr she has got back out of the box, still purring ang grooming, what is she doing?? and are these kits ever gonna come


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

fatcatsmum said:


> Grrr she has got back out of the box, still purring ang grooming, what is she doing?? and are these kits ever gonna come


keep an eye on her that she not going to sneak off and do it else where!!

we have had 4 think that may be it now but all doing well cant wait to see how many princess got tucked in that big belly


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

serenitylove said:


> keep an eye on her that she not going to sneak off and do it else where!!
> 
> we have had 4 think that may be it now but all doing well cant wait to see how many princess got tucked in that big belly


she is currently on nkiike being stroked she won't let nikki stop stroking


----------



## alyc (Mar 21, 2009)

serenitylove said:


> keep an eye on her that she not going to sneak off and do it else where!!
> 
> we have had 4 think that may be it now but all doing well cant wait to see how many princess got tucked in that big belly


omg yay!!!
i want pictures!!!!!!!!!!

congrats to you and mum!!!

and welcome to the world little kittens!!!!!

princess you are lagging behind!!!


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

fatcatsmum said:


> she is currently on nkiike being stroked she won't let nikki stop stroking


pmsl she is layed on her back on nilli's lap legs wide open hehe....you should have seen nikki's face


----------



## alyc (Mar 21, 2009)

fatcatsmum said:


> pmsl she is layed on her back on nilli's lap legs wide open hehe....you should have seen nikki's face


can you see anything?

oh my i know that sounded pervy, but i just meant are they coming down at all??


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

alyc said:


> can you see anything?
> 
> oh my i know that sounded pervy, but i just meant are they coming down at all??


Couldn' see anything but could feel kitten, it feels like its only a couple inches away from her bits, that feeling her tummy... if you know what I mean


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

fatcatsmum said:


> pmsl she is layed on her back on nilli's lap legs wide open hehe....you should have seen nikki's face


thats how maisy was earlier wouldnt let me stop she cant go much longer now is she purring madly


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

serenitylove said:


> thats how maisy was earlier wouldnt let me stop she cant go much longer now is she purring madly


Purring madly she sounds like a tractor hehe

She has just gone back in her box


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

fatcatsmum said:


> Purring madly she sounds like a tractor hehe


hehehe its not gona be long but i been saying that all night lol i reckon she'l just pop back to her box soon and pop them out!


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

serenitylove said:


> hehehe its not gona be long but i been saying that all night lol i reckon she'l just pop back to her box soon and pop them out!


she has just gone back into her box... nikki thinks she just strained but wasn't sure


----------



## alyc (Mar 21, 2009)

fatcatsmum said:


> she has just gone back into her box... nikki thinks she just strained but wasn't sure


ohhh come on princess!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

I have just seen this thread and I'm on the edge of my seat!! come on Princes!!!!xxx

And congratulations to serenitylove!!xxxx


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

westie said:


> I have just seen this thread and I'm on the edge of my seat!! come on Princes!!!!xxx
> 
> And congratulations to serenitylove!!xxxx


Aww she is grooming herself with avengence, not her bits judt her body but she's doing it frantically


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

aww bless her I don't think it will be too much longer! x


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

westie said:


> aww bless her I don't think it will be too much longer! x


I hope not hehe


----------



## alyc (Mar 21, 2009)

i keep refreshing.. my button is wearing out!!


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

alyc said:


> i keep refreshing.. my button is wearing out!!


Nikki is still stroking Princess in her box, and she saod she can feel the contraction...yay


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

And me and i'm getting really tired now lol it's been a long day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

alyc said:


> i keep refreshing.. my button is wearing out!!


LOL.......me too!!


----------



## alyc (Mar 21, 2009)

lol contractions are good!!!

and to think il have all this times 3 million when tia goes into labour.. i think im anxious now, but icant imagine what you lot are feeling over there.
although i dont doubt that princess is taking in her stride!!


----------



## alyc (Mar 21, 2009)

ive got to go to bed now.... 
got my own 'kitten making' to do!

when i read this thread tomorrow i hope theres some kittens!!

good luck princess!! may you have an easy and problem free birth!

xxx


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Good luck - hope all goes well!!

Ang x


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

Tweedle Dee said:


> Good luck - hope all goes well!!
> 
> Ang x


Goodness me she's out of the box again prowling round and having a lick...is she ever going to just get on with this??


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Erro..hows things?..i havent got a cat hehe...but i saw this thread and dont want to leave it!

Sam


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I bet it happens when you go to bed..........they dont like beign watched lol!

I bet her ears are burning with all of us lot!!!!


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> I bet it happens when you go to bed..........they dont like beign watched lol!
> 
> I bet her ears are burning with all of us lot!!!!


I think Nikki is wanting to go to bed she is shattered xx kets hope she can manage xx


----------



## Lotti (Aug 21, 2008)

Kittenss????!!!!! Poor cat lol x


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

anything to report lisa & nikki ? come on i want to know whats been happning!! hope you have had agoodnight either sleep or kittens ! julie x


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

whats happening ? it must be today ! this is so exciting


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

hope they have woken to the sound of little meows!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I just woke up and the first thing I did was log on! A bit obsessive? Need to know what happened!!!


----------



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

mckitty said:


> whats happening ? it must be today ! this is so exciting


Morning all, progress report....no kittens..lol knackered as she has meewed and purred like a tractor all night, she is licking her bits more enthusistically, she has the runs again and she is loing red blood from her area. Heavy breathing through her nose.. she is happy calm and seems relaxed what do we think??? how long now.....


----------



## Lotti (Aug 21, 2008)

By tonight all out...hopefully??! Gooood LUCK!!


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

Lotti said:


> By tonight all out...hopefully??! Gooood LUCK!![/QUOPrincess is pushing, she has been pushing now for 15 mins, and if I recall she can do it for an hr??


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Awww i hope it is not much longer for her


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

loopylisa2009 said:


> Morning all, progress report....no kittens..lol knackered as she has meewed and purred like a tractor all night, she is licking her bits more enthusistically, she has the runs again and she is loing red blood from her area. Heavy breathing through her nose.. she is happy calm and seems relaxed what do we think??? how long now.....


not long lol came straight on to find out will keep checking in till we have kittens!


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

morning nikki & lisa iis princess activly pushing now ? :smile5:


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

purrlover said:


> morning nikki & lisa iis princess activly pushing now ? :smile5:


Morning hun, she is licking like mad then pushing then more licking really wet licking you know when you can hear it, and her bum's shaking...


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

blooming hell, shes dragging this one out!! lol

I hope you and Nikki got a good sleep incase its all again tonight


----------



## rubyandlola (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh my god princess....she might well go down in the guiness book or worlds records for having the longest labour lol xx I have just woken up (my turn for a lie in) and first thing I have done is check here!!!! Give her a good rub from all of us xx


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

oh i was hoping to come on and see kittens.

Princess sounds like candy was when she was going into labour i had 90% of the forum watching my thread even got it made a sticky and renamed LOL. 

had a few stay up with me as well the night she had them. 

COme on princess its time to show us these little furbabies. 
xx


----------



## kirstx (Apr 1, 2009)

Is there any news? I have just read this thread and am dyin to know if princess had her kittens.

My cat is due in couple of wks - so excited!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

kirstx said:


> Is there any news? I have just read this thread and am dyin to know if princess had her kittens.
> 
> My cat is due in couple of wks - so excited!!


see the newv thread - she had 4


----------

